# just sharing a bunch of pics of my 110 paludarium



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

who was this home built for.....









i wanted to do something a little different than the average turtle tank  

center shot









right side









waterfall (far left)









its got good growth of java all the way up. its even growing on the glass

right to left (from the end)









right to left (from the top)









left to right (from the top)









full tank shot









hope you enjoy and comment 

thanks for letting me share.

Landon


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks good. I like the pothos and java moss.

May I ask what species of frogs you have in there? I see in pic #6, there's an anuran on a pothos leaf. Mixes species is looked down upon, and most consider this with the frogs, let alone reptiles/amphibians. Once your slider grows up, it will look at the frog(s) as food, and I'd seriously consider removing the frog(s).

Don't mean to be harsh. I like the tank, looks good, more elaborate than any turtle tank that I've seen. I jsut don't agree with the mixed species.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

i have a whites tree frog, an american toad, and some african dwarf frogs (in the water). i know that mixing species is frowned upon. i have a red-eared slider, american toad, three anoles, whites tree frog, and a few dwarg frogs. the anoles, toad, and slider are all from the same area (here actually) so i dont see a problem letting them live together in my care. i know when the turtle gets bigger ill have to make other arrangements for him, or the other inhabitants. i have plans for an outdoor enclosure this spring, which will be designed around the slider.

if that doesnt work my LPS will help me find good homes for the rest of the animals. i got the whites from the LPS on a 'sick' project. the girl at the LPS placed him in my care due to arriving at the store in bad condition. he has flourished in my care. he eats very well. he stays at the top of the viv all day (perching very still) while the anoles are tromping around. some where in the dawn cycle he comes out as the anoles are finding their perches for the night. they really dont spend much time out together. they mesh so well together that i decided to leave him in there for a while. i set up a 10 gallon for him in the first few days i had him, but decided against placing him a tank that small when he was doing so good in the paludarium.

the dwarf frogs (along woth everything else in the water) were placed there solely as food items for the turtle. i have guppies that are constantly breeding along with some plants and other fish to look at. i also have shrimp in the water section for cleaning dead or dying plants. i also have a couple of fiddler crabs that are real cool to watch. i believe i have mixed too much, but everything in there except the whites and a fwe shrimp, have been in there since the beggining back in may or so. i figure the turtle would have eaten all of the crabs and shrimp by now, but he hasnt figured out how to eat anything but fish, crickets, and pellets.

i hope i dont offend any one with my lvestick list. i dont plan on keeping any darts like this. they are much too preciuos and delicate to share a home with any one 

Landon


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Seems like a very diverse ecosystem...i'm surprised the slider hasn't had the ADF's for lunch though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Darks!de said:


> Seems like a very diverse ecosystem...i'm surprised the slider hasn't had the ADF's for lunch though...


he picked a few off before the java started getting real thick. now he goes after easy targets that get trapped in the shallows on the right side of the tank. its usually guppies he picks off.

Landon


----------



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

Umm, that's a beautiful tank but........first off, that RES is going to destroy it. And 2nd off, is there a spot for it to bask? Looks pretty unbaskable to me. Also, RED EARED SLIDERS ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO EAT POTHOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: I don't profess to be an expert and any of this stuff, but I have 3 aquatic turtles and I've seen on several toxic plant lists that YOU DO NOT FEED RED EARED SLIDERS POTHOS. And trust me, it'll try to eat it. Good luck with that. :x

P.S. You DO know that that cute little turtle is going to grow into an enormous everything-eating monster, correct? Nice effort, but I sort of doubt that you thought this through. RES do not live in tropical places like darts do, and I sort of thought the whole point of this hobby was providing the most natural setting possible for your animals.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> Umm, that's a beautiful tank but........first off, that RES is going to destroy it. And 2nd off, is there a spot for it to bask? Looks pretty unbaskable to me. Also, RED EARED SLIDERS ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO EAT POTHOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't profess to be an expert and any of this stuff, but I have 3 aquatic turtles and I've seen on several toxic plant lists that YOU DO NOT FEED RED EARED SLIDERS POTHOS. And trust me, it'll try to eat it. Good luck with that.
> 
> P.S. You DO know that that cute little turtle is going to grow into an enormous everything-eating monster, correct? Nice effort, but I sort of doubt that you thought this through. RES do not live in tropical places like darts do, and I sort of thought the whole point of this hobby was providing the most natural setting possible for your animals.


 I dont know what plant toin site you read, but pothos are perfectly safe. Everything that i have read about it says it is safe, in fact my bearded dragon eats the pothos that grows in his water dish. So dont yell if you DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. 
I also dont know how big your turtles are, but i just got rid of a couple of mine, and the female (larger sex), had a carapace length of 14 inches. I wouldnt call that enormous, and it sure as heak didnt eat everything. 
His tank does not have any darts in it, and the animals he does have in it have the same enviromental requirements. They are all subtropical animals. 
I still however do not think that mixing is necessary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

i have read where pothos are mildly toxic to some animals. my chameleon (way more sensative than RES) has been eating pothos for the 14 months hes been alive, with no ill effects. the RES has been in my care for a year and a half, and hes been eating a little pothos here and there for the entire time. as Trey clarified, i dont keep darts with a RES. he is also only about 2" acroos, and i have the tank designed to handle him up to 5-6". when he reachses this size i will have an outdoor enclosure for him. we've had him for over a year and he hasnt grown that much, i think i have plenty of time before i need to think about moving the other inhabitants or him, out of the tank.

thanks for your concerns every one. i would like to reitereate the fact that all of the animals requirements are met. they all have place where the can act as they do in nature and get away from the rest of the animals. and, most all of the animals have been rasied together. i got the RES and anoles all about 1.5" within a few weeks of each other. i kept them in a 37 tall viv, and the RES in a 20 long. i put the toad in with the anoles at 1" within a few weeks. 4 months later almost a year ago i placed them all together in this new paludarium. im going to do some more research on the pothos now but, IME, im doing nothing wrong so far.

Landon


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Very Cool*

WOW,
Very cool. I cannot remember if you added a placosthmus (Sp?) (Spiny sucker fish). I have had horrible luck with them in my tanks, but I would think that they would clean house pretty well. NICE TANK! VERY COOL.
Dave


----------



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

Trey said:


> > Umm, that's a beautiful tank but........first off, that RES is going to destroy it. And 2nd off, is there a spot for it to bask? Looks pretty unbaskable to me. Also, RED EARED SLIDERS ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO EAT POTHOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't profess to be an expert and any of this stuff, but I have 3 aquatic turtles and I've seen on several toxic plant lists that YOU DO NOT FEED RED EARED SLIDERS POTHOS. And trust me, it'll try to eat it. Good luck with that.
> >
> > P.S. You DO know that that cute little turtle is going to grow into an enormous everything-eating monster, correct? Nice effort, but I sort of doubt that you thought this through. RES do not live in tropical places like darts do, and I sort of thought the whole point of this hobby was providing the most natural setting possible for your animals.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I came on a little strong (hehe, understatement of the century, I know), I just get a little crazy about this sort of thing.  *waves white flag* I've just seen on several sites that pothos is toxic to RESs, naturally, that's what I'd think, and if I've read that it's toxic, why, oh why, would I give it to my turtle to find out for sure? Seems a bit silly to me.... :roll: My RES is currently around5 and a half inches, he was about the size of a half dollar when I got him, and I've had him since february. He did most of his growing in just the few middle months. Maybe they're supposed to grow that fast...... or maybe it's something in the water down here, because my other small turtles are having a growth spurt right now as well. I dunno, as far as that pothos, I would just rather be safe than with a dead or unecessarily sick turtle on my hands.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

I can understand your caution with the pothos. 
Red eared sliders do tend to grow very fast during there first year or two.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Very Cool*



ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> WOW,
> Very cool. I cannot remember if you added a placosthmus (Sp?) (Spiny sucker fish). I have had horrible luck with them in my tanks, but I would think that they would clean house pretty well. NICE TANK! VERY COOL.
> Dave


Funny that you say that. I have a three year old diamondback terrapin, his name is Copper. There is a placo in with him and his name is Todd. I got both of them very small. The terrapin was the size of a quarter and the placo was only a couple inches. They have been best friends ever since! (hence the names, friends but they shouldn't be) They play tag and chase eachother when they are bored. Oh, and the fish cleans the turtle! It's so cute. He just lets him suck on his shell and even his face. So not only would it clean house well it cleans the turtle well too!!

-Shelley


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Gees! Angie, its not that bad, all i have to say is take the turtle out and it will be better, beautilful tank.! 
You guys are soo lucky to have your own little turtles, my painted turtle died last week :? I caught it when it was about 2 inches long, it dies 3 1/2 inches long. Ohh well, solong, my little reptile friend, who hated me cause i kept it in a 30 gallon tank, never to roam freely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

*update*

well with the pros and cons of pothos ive been thinking.........thinking i dont want to risk the toxicity........and i really dont like how they look. i took almost all of them out. i left a few up close to the top for the anoles to perch on. also the whites was living fat and happy so i took her back to the LPS. since shes eating she shouldnt be hard to sell now  i miss her though.......

well heres some new pics. i added three brom pups, to crypanthus (sp?...i think) that were pups, a lemon button fern, and two other random ferns, that look like salagenella (sp?). hopefully all will be well now. im also getting some creeping fig that i will add to the right side to add some green over there.


----------

